# Turkey hunting in Cache National Forest



## PovRev (Apr 2, 2010)

Any one ever hunt turkey in Cache National Forest? Are there any populations there? Or around Monte Cristo or Ant Flat Rd?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have not hunted them- but yes there are turkeys- many in Logan Canyon- many in Blacksmith also.


----------



## PovRev (Apr 2, 2010)

Sweet thanks, I was considering hunting this year in the general turkey but had never hunted turkey before and that is the closest place for me to hunt.


----------



## Honker 22 (Dec 13, 2008)

Get out the hiking boots. I have hunted them in Cache for the past four years and it aint easy. If you are interested PM me and I can give you some info cause I am stuck in Vegas in grad school and wont be gettin after em this year.


----------

